

Ballmer steps down from board, cuts last official tie with Microsoft - cpeterso
http://www.cnet.com/news/ballmer-steps-down-from-board-cuts-last-official-tie-with-microsoft/

======
healthisevil
Microsoft's chances of surviving the decade have just improved.

